# Mardi Gras, New Orleans, 1 bedroom starting Feb 9th



## spackler (Dec 27, 2017)

Hotel De L'Eau Vive.  Full week available for just $100/night.

Check-in Feb 9th, checkout Feb. 16th.

Hotel info at:  http://hotel-deleauvive.com

PM me if interested!


----------



## spackler (Dec 31, 2017)

Forgot to mention:  This is part of a 2-bedroom lockout.  Both sides are now available, taking best offer for one or both sides.


----------



## Jack (Dec 31, 2017)

spackler said:


> Hotel De L'Eau Vive.  Full week available for just $100/night.
> 
> Check-in Feb 9th, checkout Feb. 16th.
> 
> ...


----------



## spackler (Dec 31, 2017)

One side has been taken.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 1, 2018)

spackler said:


> One side has been taken.


That's an awesome deal. I have the week before that at Quarter House but I can't go due to hubby's advanced Parkinson.  I love to go for Krewe of Barkus parade...so please keep me in mind if you might consider renting out your week next year...thanks!


----------



## forestgump14 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm assuming the studio is the one that may still be available?


----------



## spackler (Jan 3, 2018)

No, it's still a full 1 bedroom, just a bit smaller than the "A" side.  While the "B" side is smaller, it actually has a nicer bathroom with a jacuzzi tub.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 3, 2018)

What is the room number on the unit?


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 3, 2018)

Saw on the news this morning that this year is New Orleans' 300th anniversary. We accidentally hit Quebec during its 400th anniversary, and it seems like there was one other city where we accidentally were there on the 400th, maybe Santa Fe or St. Augustine?? We love New Orleans but right now we're busy canceling this year's plans due to my mobility issues and impending surgery.


----------



## spackler (Jan 5, 2018)

jules54 said:


> What is the room number on the unit?



It's 603; in the Barwil building.


----------



## spackler (Jan 7, 2018)

Both sides taken.  Thanks everyone.


----------

